# What size horse



## ellkez (14 June 2015)

Hello,

I am 5ft 2, weigh 9-10 stone and am 16/17 years old, what size and type of horse is best suited for me?

Many thanks


----------



## wkiwi (14 June 2015)

It depends on what you want to do with it, how well it is trained, and how well you ride, but above all make sure you are comfortable riding it. I am 5'4 and used to be 9 stone (younger and fitter) and rode everything from 14hh ponies to 17.2 TB's, but was most comfortable around the 16-16.1 hh mark. HOwever, this was partially because i found it easiest to see a jumping stride on that height of horse. I find that it hard to do dressage on more solid built horses and prefer the thoroughbred type, and i prefer a big striding small horse to a larger horse with a choppy stride. So, it also depends on what you are used to riding and what suits you personally i think.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 June 2015)

I'm the same height as wkiwi and I prefer horses under 16hh. I have ridden a cob that was 14hh and felt fine on her, she was a super forward going and confidence giving ride too, which is always a plus.  My own riding horses are a 15hh arab and a 15.2hh anglo arab. I have another unbacked arab (I guess you can tell that i like them ). This is me on the anglo.







If I was shorter, I'd probably find the anglo too big. I have a bad back and she is plenty tall enough when it comes to putting a saddle on, rugging or dismounting when I'm in pain.


----------



## rara007 (14 June 2015)

Are you likely to grow? Sorry if that sounds odd  I was always short and have short parents, so at 16/17/18, and around your weight had 13.3s for all round activities (One WPB who looks pretty much like a solid up to height section C despite the part being arab, and another Heinz 57 who is basically just a pony!).
 At 21 I got a 17hher, didn't get on with it and am now at 15hh Welsh D and much happier. Obviously if you're aiming for high level ridden sport (other than showing) you may find it easier with a more normal sized horse, but you'd be OK on anything from a 12.2 Fell/13.2 Welsh upwards. How big you go really comes down to the individual horse, your tastes and aims. The 13.3s still fit me though they're both now in their teens and taking it easy, I didn't outgrow them or anything


----------



## Barnacle (14 June 2015)

I am 5'4" and about 8 and a half stone... I ride everything from little ponies around 12hh to bigger horses around the 17hh+ mark. If I were choosing a horse for myself, I'd probably go for something between 13.2hh and 16hh. That should also be fine for you. People have a tendency to go bigger than they need, I think. Smaller horses also tend to cost less to keep, if that's a factor at all. What I'd say though is definitely consider the liklihood that you may get taller or weigh more in the future when making the decision. But the horse's height is unlikely to be a major concern at your current weight/height. Anything you feel comfortable on (i.e. not a 12hh pony as those can only just manage me realistically and I wouldn't ride a horse that size regularly) is going to be fine carrying you. So what you want it for/its training/temperament etc will be more of a factor.


----------



## PolaroidPony (15 June 2015)

I'm 5ft 4 and have a 13.2/3 new forest. I weight 9 stone. I prefer my ponies as I find their stride more comfortable. Also, i look ridiculous on horses. (Pea on a drum springs to mind as im short in the leg). Not to say I can't ride horses I just prefer my little uns. 
You'd be fine on anything from 12.2 native type upwards


----------



## LittleBayMare (15 June 2015)

I'm 5ft1 and around 8 stone, I happily ride anything from around 12hh-17hh, although like Barnacle, I wouldn't ride the really little ones everyday/for long periods of time. Size and type of horse will depend what you plan on doing with it, if you want to compete regularly I'd go for a horse not pony (you'll rule yourself out of affiliated showjumping etc if you have a pony due to being over 16) however if competing isn't your main aim you're definitely small enough to ride a native type pony and they can be loads of fun


----------



## godfreyy (15 June 2015)

I'm 22yo, 5'3" and about 8-9 stone. And quite happily ride pretty much anything. I have a 14.2hh Welsh D who I will never outgrow height wise (I also hope I never let myself become too heavy for her!!), a 15.1hh Irish Cob and a 16.1hh (and still growing!!) Hanoverian x. I have to say for my height, I probably could have stayed in the 15-15.3hh mark which would still have suited what I like to do which is eventing and jumping. That said, I love the smoother strides of a tall leggy sport horse type than the shorter pony like strides of smaller horses. Though I am still very glad that I'm small enough to play with ponies still - they're so much fun!! As for type - that is entirely personal preference I think. Having two cobs and sport horse myself, I have to say I feel comfortable on either. If I were you I'd probably try to ride as many different horses as possible like at a riding school or something and seeing what you naturally click with, and also think about what your long term goal is with the horse, as if you want to be competitive in a certain discipline that will probably effect your decision on what type/build of horse to go for.


----------

